

Light cone analogy for git-bisect (2006) - jdoliner
http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/git_bisect.html

======
logicallee
I think it says something about understanding git when a simplifying analogy
by its author is ... special relativity.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
"Git gets easier once you get the basic idea that branches are homeomorphic
endofunctors mapping submanifolds of a Hilbert space." [1]

That said, Git was tailored to the specific circumstances of the Linux kernel.
I wonder if Linus ever expected it to become the dominant general purpose VCS.
Though I suppose Junio Hamano deserves most of the credit for that.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/tabqwerty/status/45611899953491968](https://twitter.com/tabqwerty/status/45611899953491968)

------
AceJohnny2
Tangetially, this website, Norman Yarvin's archive, is chock full of gems. I
highly recommend browsing it, especially its computer section:
[http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html)

